# you naughty london youngsters !!



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Knightsbridge residents slam young Arab drivers for ruining their lives with 'reckless driving' in supercars | Mail Online


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Hehehehehehe, looks like the car scene is getting a lot of bad press at the mo. they were slamming the Tunnel Runs recently too. Although I don't think that was helped by a a group that did go a little stupid and started blocking off the entry and exit points to Westferry circus so they could drift round it, doh.

Some nice cars on hat vid mate. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

That's me busted


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

I'll be looking out for any GTR's in that documentry tomorrow


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Good find tv programe should be good


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

Gutted i didn't see this before! 

Hmmm The Tunnel Runners were getting slammed on the national news! I have to put my hands up to visiting that tunnel on past runs... 

It's not EVERYDAY though, Well not for me anyway


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

jonnypolish said:


> Gutted i didn't see this before!


The programme isn't on till 10pm tomorrow


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Set to record:thumbsup:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Watching that clip arrogance breeds arrogance ... seriously though, racing on London Streets !?!!!

Twats ...


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

Yep, see that every day, as I work in that area. 

A Chav in a Type-R or a 'Gulfie' in a wrapped-shite Lambo, there is no practical difference - they have effortlessly made driving a performance car an embarrassing thing to do these days.


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Awwww. The posh can't get to sleep. Utterly outrageous!!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Initial P! said:


> Awwww. The posh can't get to sleep. Utterly outrageous!!


To be fair, if someone in a Lambo/Ferrari etc kept blatting up and down your street you'd probably get pissed off with it too. I know I would if I was trying to sleep.

I have to say though, I did make a trip to London to see all these cars and it was immense:chuckle:


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Starts in 2 min


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Awesome reminder Jamie :thumbsup:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

2 minutes in and we've already had an R35


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

Only just started and black GTR acting a fool.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Note to self pick wife a rose everyday and dont carry an open umbrella in a tight area:chuckle:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm not watching but I bet they're disgracing the brand !!!
Set to record on plus one now!


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

TREG said:


> Note to self pick wife a rose everyday and dont carry an open umbrella in a tight area:chuckle:


:chuckle: you just made me crack up mate :chuckle:

Just know I'm going to get stick at work tomorrow as the only car they keep showing sliding is the GTR lol.


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

Load of bul!!!! The program


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Sounded more racist than anything! Hilarious


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

saucyboy said:


> :chuckle: you just made me crack up mate :chuckle:




Lol just thought that was funny to show that in the program :chuckle:


----------



## dippa (Mar 8, 2007)

*Funny posh people lol*



buzzysingh said:


> Sounded more racist than anything! Hilarious


Buzz good forum eh? Pull learn loads on here !


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

buzzysingh said:


> Sounded more racist than anything! Hilarious


+1

And that old fool shouting at that young boy when he walks past and touches
Him slightly with his umbrella. What if it was an older man would he of done the same? I'm sure not.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

The umbrella part, that was just ace! It genuinely made me chuckle when I saw that:chuckle:


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

dippa said:


> Buzz good forum eh? Pull learn loads on here !


Haha Dippa, get off here! Paul told me you sold your GT-R for a merc!


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Enjoyed that  lucky Arabs


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

Considering that old bloke apparently worked in PR he did a brilliant job of making himself look like a racist bell end with only a few minutes of TV footage!

Really enjoyed that show, I do sympatise with the residents, to a non petrolhead it would be annoying! But they came accross as a bunch of racist old toffs in the show


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Jags said:


> The umbrella part, that was just ace! It genuinely made me chuckle when I saw that:chuckle:


Could of taken my eye out.....:bowdown1:


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

Glad i watched it, but the Arabs don't even seem that bad! They're all quite sweet boys with tonnes of dollar! 
But tiny penis' that's why they drive super cars


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Webber said:


> Considering that old bloke apparently worked in PR he did a brilliant job of making himself look like a racist bell end with only a few minutes of TV footage!
> 
> Really enjoyed that show, I do sympatise with the residents, to a non petrolhead it would be annoying! But they came accross as a bunch of racist old toffs in the show


+1

At the start when they introduced Panda it had the feel of a mockumentry even more so that bit on the roof with her, the umbrella bit and his meeting at the house. 

In fact I'm now wondering if it was like 2012 but just done a little better


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Anyone up for a drive through knightsbridge? Give the arrogant racist stuck up pigs something else to moan about? Lol


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

MattGTR750 said:


> Anyone up for a drive through knightsbridge? Give the arrogant racist stuck up pigs something else to moan about? Lol


We have strathycruise up here. Would be funny if the London equivalent turned up en masse  I'm sure a few Corsas would really go down well with Panda  

Wonder when the next PH meet is  

P.s. I started in a mark 2 fiesta. So actually appreciate the work that these kids put into their cars. More so with the cost of insurance these days.


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

this program showed that even the most affluent areas of Britain are still inherently racist. I thought the 'Racers' themselves came across very polite and respectful.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> this program showed that even the most affluent areas of Britain are still inherently racist. I thought the 'Racers' themselves came across very polite and respectful.


+1 the residents did themselves no favours. So arrogant that they did not even engage any dialogue with the Arabs. 

Best TV programme for car noise:thumbsup: had it on surround and the v12's,v10 sounded immense.

GTR sounded like it had a few mods


----------



## mags993tt (Feb 3, 2011)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> this program showed that even the most affluent areas of Britain are still inherently racist. I thought the 'Racers' themselves came across very polite and respectful.


+1

Bit of a generalisation here but hey that's what all this stuff is about..thought it was slightly ironic that millions of pounds worth of the peeved off residents net worths were down to these guys and their effect on property prices in the area lol.


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

just calling them Gulfies is no different to me being called a P**i at school.

And that woman just seemed like she wanted to come across as an actress and really dramatic dialogues.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeah the woman, Panda :chuckle:
if I were her partner stop bleeding collecting them roses, as you know soon as its ceiling height she's marrying you, insane uke:


----------



## dragerboy (May 15, 2003)

I enjoyed it in Hd with the sound up. The posh people were awful, the umbrella scene was comedy gold (nice place to stand by the way blocking everyone). I would rather hear those cars blasting past my house instead of Hondas and Vauxhalls!


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

MattGTR750 said:


> Anyone up for a drive through knightsbridge? Give the arrogant racist stuck up pigs something else to moan about? Lol


+1
I'm down for that lol


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

I am up for it, forum meet up with loads of GTR 's outside her house, can you imagine the look on her face lol.


----------



## richy (Feb 6, 2005)

best bit for me was during the "meeting" the interviewer asked have any of you spoke to any of the drivers, complete silence, more than one of the drivers said if someone spoke to them and said look your keeping me awake they wouldnt do it, the stuck up moaning raccist old gets,


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Can someone please post this on YouTube so we can watch it this side of the world too?

Post a link please.


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

richy said:


> best bit for me was during the "meeting" the interviewer asked have any of you spoke to any of the drivers, complete silence, more than one of the drivers said if someone spoke to them and said look your keeping me awake they wouldnt do it, the stuck up moaning raccist old gets,


+1 Was hilarious.

I actually also enjoyed the bit when the Arabs went clubbing. They mentioned that there is a minimum spend, so they spend it on drinks, juices etc and suddenly camera paused a little and they said "we let our friends have the drinks" and it showed them with champagne having a laugh. BS! We all know that they come over from Saudi so they can come here and get absolutely pissed! But I liked the way the documentary went about it, as to me it made it even more obvious why they come to the UK.


----------



## richy (Feb 6, 2005)

the thing is give, lets say 50 24 year old british men millions and millions of pounds to do what they want with im guessing they would behave a lot worse than the arab guys, they all appeared to be polite respectful people, would the young british men be the same ?

And dont forget the bit about his nanny telling his parents if he has a party, imagine driving girls and friends back to your multi million pound pad in your maserati only to be told off by your nanny ROFL big buz kill


----------



## mags993tt (Feb 3, 2011)

buzzysingh said:


> +1 Was hilarious.
> 
> I actually also enjoyed the bit when the Arabs went clubbing. They mentioned that there is a minimum spend, so they spend it on drinks, juices etc and suddenly camera paused a little and they said "we let our friends have the drinks" and it showed them with champagne having a laugh. BS! We all know that they come over from Saudi so they can come here and get absolutely pissed! But I liked the way the documentary went about it, as to me it made it even more obvious why they come to the UK.


It's the designated driver that seems to be the "problem". haha


----------



## S14 (Jan 4, 2012)

They were suprsingly polite and well mannered, considering their age.. Well into their cars as we are


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

richy said:


> the thing is give, lets say 50 24 year old british men millions and millions of pounds to do what they want with im guessing they would behave a lot worse than the arab guys, they all appeared to be polite respectful people, would the young british men be the same ?
> 
> And dont forget the bit about his nanny telling his parents if he has a party, imagine driving girls and friends back to your multi million pound pad in your maserati only to be told off by your nanny ROFL big buz kill


I would count the nanny as a c*ck block not a buzz kill.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Really enjoyed the programme. Quite a balanced documentary getting all views across i thought. Unfortunately it came across that all the posh londoners are racist. Especially that sad old git with the long hair. Seriously get a life. Loved the copper who had the chat with him about ethnic diversity. Shame he didn't know what an 'a-ven-ta-dor' was


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Saw that black GTR at Litcho a few months back looking pretty sorry for itself.....

Unsurprisingly was there because of "gearbox" issues I think.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

That was a program not to be missed! Thanks to PWPro for posting this thread otherwise I would have missed it.... 

I thought I saw a posh twat make an attempt to speak to one of the 'Gulfies' on the program???? Some 'briefcase w*^*er' who walked up to that disgusting airbrushed G Wagon and knocking on the window..."...just thought I'd say that this is the bloody ugliest car I have ever seen!!!" (or something along those lines!)

Although I must say...may be I agree!!! The Wagon's paintjob was pants!

But no asked for his opinion...Bitter jealous bell end!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

G2GUV said:


> That was a program not to be missed! Thanks to PWPro for posting this thread otherwise I would have missed it....
> 
> I thought I saw a posh twat make an attempt to speak to one of the 'Gulfies' on the program???? Some 'briefcase w*^*er' who walked up to that disgusting airbrushed G Wagon and knocking on the window..."...just thought I'd say that this is the bloody ugliest car I have ever seen!!!" (or something along those lines!)
> 
> ...



Yes you did but they cut it out as the driver got out and give the toff a kicking with a umbrella


----------



## Boyakasha (May 10, 2004)

I really enjoyed the programme and agree about the racist undertones amongst some of the residents, I still felt aggrieved for them due to the noise the cars make however nice it may be to us petrol heads.

The part that we all seem to have overlooked so far is the speed at which these guys are driving in central London, it's only a matter of time until someone is killed or seriously injured


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> this program showed that even the most affluent areas of Britain are still inherently racist. I thought the 'Racers' themselves came across very polite and respectful.


It's not racism, it is intolerance and ignorance. Often this is bred from living an isolated and privileged lifestyle.

Still no excuse for racing around in build up areas. Has anyone actually driven in Knightsbridge? It's pants.


----------



## pokerpro (Dec 24, 2012)

"polite and respectful"

How is driving dangerously in a built up area,
Making a noise nuisance late at night
Showing off how much money you got 

How are the above things polite and respectful


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

maybe not "polite and respectful" but they deffo seemed nicer then some of the locals. like when one of them gave the youtube guy a ride in his 458. I never got a sens of hate from them not sure about some of the locals.


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

For those that missed it:

Millionaire Boy Racers - 4oD - Channel 4


----------



## pokerpro (Dec 24, 2012)

If I had someone outside my house for 3 months of year, driving dangerously and making a noise nuisance I would hate them, no matter who they are and where they are from.


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

pokerpro said:


> If I had someone outside my house for 3 months of year, driving dangerously and making a noise nuisance I would hate them, no matter who they are and where they are from.


Would you say something to them? 

Thinking of wacky races, maybe put secret oil spillage cannisters on the road that detonate on the touch of a button. Then we'll see if they race on my street!


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

buzzysingh said:


> Would you say something to them?
> 
> Thinking of wacky races, maybe put secret oil spillage cannisters on the road that detonate on the touch of a button. Then we'll see if they race on my street!


Someone in Essex did that and put down tacks on a known street racing corner, I think the guy who hit them died and the guy who laid the tacks was done for manslaughter, so not such a good idea.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

David said:


> Someone in Essex did that and put down tacks on a known street racing corner, I think the guy who hit them died and the guy who laid the tacks was done for manslaughter, so not such a good idea.


I thought that happened near EXCEL or the Docklands arena ... bet someone tells me that's Essex and not London like I think it is


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I think it's safe to say the residents did themselves no favours, but I suspect they were set up somewhat. As much as I love cars, I'd want to kill if prats drove up and down outside my house revving their engines until the small hours. Day after day after day....


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

It's all hate and racism!!!!


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Good documentary. By far the funniest comment for me was when they interviewed the supercar salesman in Dubai:

"So, what car do you drive?"

"Me...?, I drive a Porsche Cayenne S...but to be honest, around here that's like driving a Honda" 

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

alex_123_fra said:


> Good documentary. By far the funniest comment for me was when they interviewed the supercar salesman in Dubai:
> 
> "So, what car do you drive?"
> 
> ...


Anyone notice his accent change half way through lol.

Best quote for me was "mommy this is batman :bawling:" when he drives the ktm

I have to say though, they drive all these supercars have tons of money but have really poor taste in clothes.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I thought the Lambo getting towed was the best !!! GTR driver was a bit of a t*sser, but I think we all have done it once (errr only once officer)


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

David said:


> Someone in Essex did that and put down tacks on a known street racing corner, I think the guy who hit them died and the guy who laid the tacks was done for manslaughter, so not such a good idea.


I don't think so. The car crashed due to massive brake fade caused by the constant ragging. The tacks were found after the incident and it was shown that the tyres were not compromised before the accident.

I believe the driver died, one passenger paralysed and the other was badly hurt.

Mook


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

R32GTR_T said:


> It's all hate and racism!!!!


Grow up FFS. If some pricks are screaming up and down the road outside where you live all hrs of the night you'd be pissed off.

Its not racist, it's common fuc*ing sense you bellend.

I'm really sick of this " is it cause I'm black?" Ali G shit. No it's cause it's a 30 mph zone and there are, during the day, pedestrians about.

If you don't want to be treated like a twat, don't act like one.

I'm all for giving it the beans and love the sound, but if one of them hit your mrs, kid, parent you'd have a different out look.

Choose the right time and right place.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Satan said:


> Grow up FFS. If some pricks are screaming up and down the road outside where you live all hrs of the night you'd be pissed off.
> 
> Its not racist, it's common fuc*ing sense you bellend.
> 
> ...


+1 on this. Not really got a problem with arabs coming here and spending there monies, drinking and shaggin. BUT drive like they were is just not on, yeah rev ya engine and have a bit of a play. But racing likethey were is just bang out of order and only a matter of time before someone is killed. Iv just got back from Qatar for xmas, great place, lots of money, and hundreads of dead arabs driving why to fast in built up traffic. They just don't care and thats the problem. I think if they keep getting offences here then they should not be allowed in the country end of, because belive me if you so much as put one finger out of line over there you better hope they just deport you.


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

HATERS!!!!!!!! They cum here to blow money and chill have fun. Just like us Brits when we go abroad and go mad on booze pusses out of our trees shouting and raving 

Rest my case!


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

R32GTR_T said:


> HATERS!!!!!!!!
> 
> Rest my case!


Lol haters of what? I'll hate you if you drive past mine like a bellend at stupid hours for 3 months :chuckle:


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Satan said:


> Grow up FFS. If some pricks are screaming up and down the road outside where you live all hrs of the night you'd be pissed off.
> 
> Its not racist, it's common fuc*ing sense you bellend.
> 
> ...


I'd agree with the fact that driving in that manner in a central built up area is twatish.

However, many of the white residents did exhibit classical racist behaviour. The cars and noise were merely a vehicle (no pun) to express the racist thoughts. Several comments about how they felt their city was being "taken over by foreigners" and how it felt like a "suburb of Qatar" and how they disliked foreigners wearing traditional garments.

As for not being allowed in the country for driving offences, lets get real. That isn't going to happen especially with the amount of income they generate for London/the UK. Daddy just has too much money.


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

SklyaFett said:


> Lol haters of what? I'll hate you if you drive past mine like a bellend at stupid hours for 3 months :chuckle:


Lol where do u live ill pop over


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

R32GTR_T said:


> HATERS!!!!!!!! They cum here to blow money and chill have fun. Just like us Brits when we go abroad and go mad on booze pusses out of our trees shouting and raving
> 
> Rest my case!


Sheer eloquence. Carry on, it's a pleasure reading your inspired posts.


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Sheer eloquence. Carry on, it's a pleasure reading your inspired posts.


Erm ok


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

alex_123_fra said:


> I'd agree with the fact that driving in that manner in a central built up area is twatish.
> 
> However, many of the white residents did exhibit classical racist behaviour. The cars and noise were merely a vehicle (no pun) to express the racist thoughts. Several comments about how they felt their city was being "taken over by foreigners" and how it felt like a "suburb of Qatar" and how they disliked foreigners wearing traditional garments.
> 
> As for not being allowed in the country for driving offences, lets get real. That isn't going to happen especially with the amount of income they generate for London/the UK. Daddy just has too much money.


Yep will never happen with the driving offences, just too much money to be had. What made me laugh though was the "suburb of Qatar" comment on the program, I feel a whole lot safe in Qatar than I do in the UK, as long as your not driving that is lol. 

And just for the record, Iv got no problem with the arabs coming over here.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

R32GTR_T said:


> HATERS!!!!!!!! They cum here to blow money and chill have fun. Just like us Brits when we go abroad and go mad on booze pusses out of our trees shouting and raving
> 
> Rest my case!


And this comment is just utter bollox. Last year 2 guys dressed up as knights from the Crusades in Qatar, that offended the locals and they made it a dry state again to prove a point. Qatar is also very westernised, you try that in a more strict arab country and you would be ****ed. But I think there reaction was right, what utter idiots these guys were.


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

It's there money cars houses what I think is they can do what ever the f*** they like when they get screwed its there loss when the council government community cops bum em. That'll probably teach em.


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

SklyaFett said:


> And this comment is just utter bollox. Last year 2 guys dressed up as knights from the Crusades in Qatar, that offended the locals and they made it a dry state again to prove a point. Qatar is also very westernised, you try that in a more strict arab country and you would be ****ed. But I think there reaction was right, what utter idiots these guys were.


Love winding people up. Don't take it to heart pal


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Back at ya lol. Although everything thats been said, think I'll pop over to have a look at all the cars next year and make a bit of noise myself (in the day that is, and NO raceing on busy streets)


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Put it this way, if you had a bunch of chavs roaring up and down outside your place in Saxos and old beat up 3 Series for months on end, how would you feel? Lets face it, the mentality of these rich Arabs is no different; the only difference is the amount of money involved. A dislike of these people has arose as a result of their behaviour, nothing to do with race. Would the same program even have been made had they been wafting about in Phantoms and not causing a disturbance? It is very easy to play the good ol race card as a cop out, but lets face it the root problem is their behaviour.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

New Reg said:


> Put it this way, if you had a bunch of chavs roaring up and down outside your place in Saxos and old beat up 3 Series for months on end, how would you feel? Lets face it, the mentality of these rich Arabs is no different; the only difference is the amount of money involved. A dislike of these people has arose as a result of their behaviour, nothing to do with race. Would the same program even have been made had they been wafting about in Phantoms and not causing a disturbance? It is very easy to play the good ol race card as a cop out, but lets face it the root problem is their behaviour.


+1 Nice to see a bit of sense.


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Worst thing imo (other than the racism which was perhaps edited to be alot worse than it actually was - who knows) was the guy with the Aventador which got towed purely because the police officer couldnt phone abroad to verify his insurance. Despite the fact he had all the paperwork etc showing that he's insured in Europe & GB.

If I went to France and my car got impounded because they couldnt phone the UK and didnt believe any insurance paperwork I had with me i'd be absolutely livid.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

New Reg said:


> Put it this way, if you had a bunch of chavs roaring up and down outside your place in Saxos and old beat up 3 Series for months on end, how would you feel? Lets face it, the mentality of these rich Arabs is no different; the only difference is the amount of money involved. A dislike of these people has arose as a result of their behaviour, nothing to do with race. Would the same program even have been made had they been wafting about in Phantoms and not causing a disturbance? It is very easy to play the good ol race card as a cop out, but lets face it the root problem is their behaviour.


Exactly :thumbsup:




GhostWKD said:


> Despite the fact he had all the paperwork etc showing that he's insured in Europe & GB.


So if it can't be checked then it could be faked could it not? Not saying his insurance in the program was, but if there is no way to check it then great window of opportunity for the less honest to start faking!


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> So if it can't be checked then it could be faked could it not? Not saying his insurance in the program was, but if there is no way to check it then great window of opportunity for the less honest to start faking!


This is true, but if you look at it from his point of view and assume he's being 100% honest, he's got a car which is insured & legal yet there was not a single thing he could do to stop them towing the car away.

Just makes you wonder if there was anything he could have done at all to avoid it.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

That officer was being a blatant bellend of the highest order. All it was, was a show of power


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

GhostWKD said:


> Just makes you wonder if there was anything he could have done at all to avoid it.


Got underwritten by a UK insurer whilst he's here !?!!
Not like he couldn't afford it!
Hell, he could have bought a new car and registered it in the UK too!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Jags said:


> That officer was being a blatant bellend of the highest order. All it was, was a show of power


I don't think I agree with that, the chap was being entirely reasonable. If you can't verify insurance, you have to remove the car from the street. Let's face it, anyone can print up a pretty set of documents. Sort it out properly with a UK insurer they can check = no problem.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm sure the Arab insurers will provide an insurance Greencard on request. That's the accepted way of insuring a car to drive elsewhere on the continent, although I'm not sure if that covers different continents...
Surely it can't be that hard to insure a Supercar to go to the UK if they can afford these machines in the first place. 

They should come over to Japan and do the same... would probably have a lot more freedom without complaints from Tokyo residents, lol.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Don't forget that habeas corpus doesn't seem to apply to drivers lol


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

i think we're all missing a key point here. They live next to ****ing Harrods its hardly a quiet neighbourhood. The buses make a constant noise which would be worse than a super car driving past every now and then.

Rather than organising petitions and meetings and creating committees just go and speak to the drivers.


----------



## pokerpro (Dec 24, 2012)

If someone is acting in an anti social manner outside your house and you go and ask them to stop it is more likely to make the problem worse. People have ended stabbed by trying to sort it themselves.


----------



## mags993tt (Feb 3, 2011)

Thought they seemed quite respectful of authority, parent fearing, reasonable and well educated kids on holiday. Not really the criminal type who are going to stab someone because they get asked to keep the noise down lol.

I see them around central London all the time and they are usually cruising quite slowly in convoy or looking for a parking space outside a coffee shop.

There are plenty of cops in the area and they get treated like everyone else when/if they break the law.

On a slightly different note their Maserati's have the best sound I have heard on any sports car ever. Simply awesome and at legal speeds.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Watched this last night. Thought it was very entertaining. The locals made it an "Arab" issue when it is merely a motoring one. If tr police police it then the locals cannot complain. 

I personally will be taking a trip up there leather in the year to take in the sites

Mook


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Good point Mook. There are a lot of supercar owners "from the UK" that drive like that through London all year round.


----------



## Dean_Lee (May 17, 2010)

I think that the program portrayed those residents not in great light... however the Arab guys seemed really cool and approachable.


----------



## RayGTR (Feb 20, 2011)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> I thought that happened near EXCEL or the Docklands arena ... bet someone tells me that's Essex and not London like I think it is


That was in EXCEL a few years back, i believe it was a Ford Escort RS that crashed and the driver died instantly where as the passenger was left paralyzed


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

God dayum Mr Thread Resurector.


----------



## RayGTR (Feb 20, 2011)

looool my bad


----------



## DaMainMan (Dec 6, 2013)

All that money they spend on supercars could be spent on making an amazing gtr :'(


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I'd rather have a Mclaren then thanks


----------



## DaMainMan (Dec 6, 2013)

Blasphemy!


----------

